# Western Hognose Snakes



## diamondgeeza (Oct 23, 2008)

Photo's of three of my Hognose snakes. The amels are two of my Western Hognoses and the last two are of my Mexican Hog. They are real cranky sods who like to hiss and puff and inflate their necks and strike whilst in their tubs to try and intimidate you but become as good as gold once they are in the hand!


----------



## channi (Oct 23, 2008)

They are great little snakes, do they ever play dead for you?


----------



## diamondgeeza (Oct 23, 2008)

None of my current ones have but I had a pair about 10 or so years ago that used to perform on a regular basis much to everyone's entertainment .


----------



## channi (Oct 23, 2008)

Baahaha, I gotta admit I would be entertained by that lol. What do you feed them? Are you able to get them feeding on mice or do you have to feed lizards or frogs?


----------



## diamondgeeza (Oct 23, 2008)

They all feed on pinks / fuzzies at the moment but will get up to adult mice eventually. There is one who is fussy and has to have hers scented with fish.


----------



## Tanith (Oct 23, 2008)

Who couldn't love those cute little turned up noses!? Beautiful hoggies!!


----------

